# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Múa dân tộc ở Sapa

## danghung

Cùng xem các cô gái dân tộc múa nhé. Đây là một buổi diễn văn nghệ ở Hàm Rồng - Sapa đó các bạn: 






wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

